# Emergency Emergency (not really, just a food crisis)



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

So, my job is to bring 'vegetables' to Christmas dinner.  To feed about a dozen people.  Not sure what the main course is but probably something fowl. 

Of course, I can go to the store and get something ordinary. . . .but does anyone have any really good, fairly quick, and not too difficult recipes for something that would make my family think I really do know how to cook?  (There's a family myth, which is completely false, that I can't do anything more than open cans or, in a pinch, something from the freezer.)

Lacking any other suggestions, I'm thinking "yummotash" which is the superior version of succotash in that it does not have lima beans.  Basically: corn, green beans, red pepper and onion.

Come on, kindle people:  I'm counting on you! 


(Thanks in advance.  )


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

My family is mad about my Golden Creamed Onions and they are pretty easy to make, so here's the recipe for you, Ann.

For a dozen people I would suggest buying 36-40 onions, which gives a serving of approx. 3 onions/person. I think they are rich so 3 is plenty for me. When you buy them, pick through and try to get them all approximately the same size. I like the ones that are about 1 1/4" in diameter.

Bring a large pot of water to a boil. Throw the onions in and cook exactly 3 minutes (turn the heat down). Drain and rinse with cold water.

Peel the onions: cut the root end off with a sharp knife and then peel the skin off. Trim the dongle that hangs off the other end with scissors.

In a large skillet (large enough to hold the onions in one layer), put in water (about one inch deep), 1 Tbsp. sugar, 2-3 Tbsp. butter, and 1 tsp. salt. Heat until the butter melts and the sugar dissolves. Add the onions. They should be covered up their sides in water but not underwater. Adjust the heat to an active simmer (about medium on my electric stove).

Now, go away and do something for an hour or so. Kindle reading is good. Maybe wrap a few last presents.

Eventually, the water will all boil away. When that happens, shake the pan to mix the onions up. They'll start to brown and sort of caramelize (from the butter and sugar). You can use a wooden spoon to mix them but be gentle, because at this point, they're completely cooked and sort of delicate.

When the onions have browned (just a little bit) add 2/3 cup heavy cream. Cook and stir until the cream thickens and turns a lovely golden brown color.

You can serve immediately but since you are going somewhere, I'd suggest putting them in an oven-proof serving dish. Sprinkle with parsley. When you get to the party, just reheat in a 350 deg oven for 20 minutes or so.

Here are some pictures from Thanksgiving.

Cooking:










Finished:










Enjoy!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

If you think a majority of the crowd likes green beans:

Buy fresh green beans. For the quantity, I'd say grab about a large handful per person. Trim the ends off. Boil water in a large pot, drop in the beans for a few minutes until they're done enough to your taste -- a little crunchy but not raw. (Or you could steam them but it will take longer.) (If you're going to have to reheat them, err on the side of underdone.) When they're done, drain them in a colander. In the same pot, melt some butter (I"m guessing that for a dozen people you might need 1 - 1 1/2 sticks) and then toss some breadcrumbs into the melted butter. Not Panko, the regular kind. You need enough so that the mix of butter and breadcrumbs is almost dry. (It should look sort of like the crumbly cinnamon topping on coffee cake.) Brown the breadcrumbs for about a minute, stirring so they don't burn. Toss the beans back into the pot, stir to coat. Done. (To reheat the next day, it's best to put them in a non-stick pan on the stove. Microwaving will make the beans too soggy.)

Or, since it goes well with fowl and is _really _easy:

Go to the German deli at Bailey's Crossroads. Buy two or three jars of red cabbage. When you get home, empty them into a large pot. Take an apple and peel it. Cut it into very thin slices and then into tiny bits, maybe the size of a dime. Stir them into the red cabbage, put a lid on, cook on very low heat for an hour or two. Done. Reheats very well.

And even though you might not like peas, lots of people do, so another easy one would be this:

Buy frozen peas (the little ones) and bacon. The ratio is maybe one bag of peas to half a package of bacon, and for a dozen people I'd probably do three bags. Slice the bacon into about 1/4 inch slices, fry it. (Or you could fry it whole and then crumble it afterwards. Depends whether you'd rather do a little chopping or get your hands greasy afterward.) Drain most of the grease from the pan. Toss in the peas (careful, it will spatter) and stir just long enough to heat the peas. Done. (Holiday meals don't have to be healthy, right? ) Reheats fine as long as you don't overcook the peas.

ETA: This is the red cabbage I mean: http://www.germangourmet.com/shopexd.asp?id=215 . It's already made with shredded apples, but if you add some more and the pieces are still visible, you can say you actually cooked.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

All those suggestions look good -- especially the onions. . .might have to give them a go even if I go with something less 'out there' as well.

Susan, the Hubs likes peas and has already requested them. . . . .but I do NOT -- so they won't be the only thing I bring.   Never thought of doing them with Bacon, but that sounds good! (even for peas  )


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Never thought of doing them with Bacon


Adapted from a recipe from Spain, where it would be made with bits of smoked ham and olive oil... also yummy, but bacon is easier to find and less expensive!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> Adapted from a recipe from Spain, where it would be made with bits of smoked ham and olive oil... also yummy, but bacon is easier to find and less expensive!


I'm also seriously considering red cabbage. . . .I actually have a recipe that uses fresh cabbage with bacon, vinegar, dry mustard, and brown sugar. It's really good too. . . . . I think I need to go to the store.

Is that German place the one near Bailey's Crossroads -- round the corner from the Best Buy shopping center? I didn't know of one in Seven Corners.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Yes, the German Gourmet.  5838 Columbia Pike, just off Bailey's X.    Sorry, I modified my post to read that, I had mistyped 7 Corners originally and I guess you saw it in that time.

And making it from fresh cabbage is great, but takes time....  and you wanted easy


----------



## Lee44 (Sep 9, 2012)

Those onions look incredible!!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Well. . . just back from the store.  I mentioned the red cabbage and The Boy's eyes got really big -- so I got a nice head and will do it.  Does require some chopping but I'll manage -- I'll cook it tomorrow morning before anyone else here gets up! 

And now. . . .wrapping to do. . . . .


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Lacking any other suggestions, I'm thinking "yummotash" which is the superior version of succotash in that it does not have lima beans. Basically: corn, green beans, red pepper and onion.


What's wrong with lima beans?  You can leave out green beans for me.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sandpiper said:


> What's wrong with lima beans?  You can leave out green beans for me.


Yuuuuuch to both of them!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Sandpiper said:


> What's wrong with lima beans?  You can leave out green beans for me.


They literally make me gag. No. Really. They trigger a gag reflex for me. I don't _like_ peas. But I can eat them. I don't _like_ mushrooms[/i] but I can eat them. I can't eat Lima beans.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

This has become our family side dish for major holiday meals. It is such an improved version of the old green bean/cream of mushroom soup recipe that graced everyone's table in the 50s and 60s.

http://www.food.com/recipe/green-bean-casserole-from-cooks-illustrated-201819

However, this Christmas it is just Russ and I, and my mom who lives in assisted living. I am keeping it very simple, since all the cooking is up to me. For veggies I will roast brussel sprouts and small red potatoes, along side the already-prepped flame crusted ham. I would also serve some brown rice, but with my rice cooker defunct (that is another thread  ), so maybe I will get some bread started today.

Good luck with the last minute prep! Leslie, I like the look of your onions, and will file that recipe away for another day!

Merry Christmas/Happy Holidays to all! Jane


----------



## CandyTX (Apr 13, 2009)

Run to the deli and see what looks good and buy a quart.

I do NOT cook. The only reason we don't starve to death or live off of restaurant food is because my husband is an amazing cook. 

My fave veggies are roasted brussel sprouts and roasted asparagus. Just for the record  Drizzle with olive oil and some sea salt and bake until just barely caramelized. He quarters the sprouts.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

CandyTX said:


> Run to the deli and see what looks good and buy a quart.
> 
> I do NOT cook. The only reason we don't starve to death or live off of restaurant food is because my husband is an amazing cook.
> 
> My fave veggies are roasted brussel sprouts and roasted asparagus. Just for the record  Drizzle with olive oil and some sea salt and bake until just barely caramelized. He quarters the sprouts.


I parboil the sprouts just a little bit to get them going. Then I roast in olive oil, sea salt. When they come out I drizzle with balsamic vinegar. My brother sent us some crazy flavors of balsamic vinegars from San Francisco this year. It will take me a while to decide which flavor to chose!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Keep 'em coming.  Though I've decided on something for tomorrow, this will only be for about half the family. . . .the others are coming down next weekend so we'll be doing it all over again, this time with a standing rib roast.


----------



## mom2karen (Aug 15, 2009)

Trader Joes has baby onions already peeled that might work for that onion dish and would save some time.  Look in the frozen section for them.


----------



## Raffeer (Nov 19, 2008)

The onions are getting to me. That one gets printed and saved and. maybe, a few others too. They're veggies right? Lottsa vitamins and barely any calories.........


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Thanks for the kind words about the onions, everyone! 

My mother always felt that creamed onions were a necessity at Thanksgiving but this is how she made them: 1) open a jar of Aunt Nellie's boiled onions; 2) drain and place in double boiler; 3) pour a carton of heavy cream over them; 4) warm. Sprinkle with paprika just before serving.

Blech!

I made it my mission to come up with a decent recipe. I did lots of searching, modifying, and experimenting and settled on this version about a dozen years ago. It was originally published in a Texas newspaper under the headline, "Potluck at the Pedernales."

The Trader Joe's onions would be fine, I'm sure, but I sort of like peeling them. Something Zen-like in the process. LOL.

Have a great day everyone!

L


----------



## geniebeanie (Apr 23, 2009)

Baby onions are easy to peel,boil for three to five minutes.  Drain and let cool to the touch.  Then rub and the skin comes right off.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Follow up:  I ended up making sweet sour red cabbage according to the recipe in the Betty Crocker cookbook -- I recalled that's the one my mother used to use.  Only adjustments I made is that I didn't make it and serve it right away.  I cooked the cabbage, made the sauce, and transported them separately to the venue.  Then heated them separately when it was time for dinner and stirred the sauce into the cabbage and garnished with the reserved crumbled bacon.  It was a hit -- the family said it did taste just like Mom's so:  success!


----------



## rla1996 (Oct 28, 2008)

Ok so I'm a day late... but I made this one for Thanksgiving, and it was a huge hit. http://www.recipe.com/spinach-and-artichoke-casserole/. The best part is that its super easy to make.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

rla1996 said:


> Ok so I'm a day late... but I made this one for Thanksgiving, and it was a huge hit. http://www.recipe.com/spinach-and-artichoke-casserole/. The best part is that its super easy to make.


That does look good. . . . . . there'll be another family gathering on the weekend. . .I'll have to keep that in mind. . . .it looks like it would go well with Rib Roast!


----------



## Christopher Bunn (Oct 26, 2010)

These amazing suggestions of mine can be used for next Christmas or any other dinner in between.

1. Saute green beans with onions and bacon. Lots of bacon.
2. Saute brussels sprouts with lots of...wait for it, wait for it...bacon!
3. Saute asparagus tips with plenty of...yes, bacon.
4. Steam artichokes, strip outer leaves, scrape out the bristles, garnish with bacon!
5. Slice eggplant, saute, toss out the eggplant (as it is an evil vegetable created by Satan), and serve plenty of bacon!
6. Boil beets, blanch in cold water, remove skins, slice, throw them away (as they too were created by Satan [he grows them in his garden]), and serve crisp bacon instead! Your guests will cheer and applaud mightily.
7. Boil large pot of okra for sufficient hours until it resembles a glutinous mess that, if able to assume the form of a large cube, would greatly excite many devotees of Dungeons and Dragons. Feed okra to your dog if dog has suitably low IQ and is unable to differentiate between okra and typical dog food. Serve your guests...bacon!
8. Stir fry large pan of jalapeños until choking cloud of smoke fills the house. After returning from the ER where you and your guests were treated for second-degree pepper vapor burns, wrap burned skin areas with cold, wet bacon. Fry up some of the same and eat!


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

I think I'll be going to Christopher's house for the holidays!


----------



## Christopher Bunn (Oct 26, 2010)

T.L. Haddix said:


> I take exception to number six. I love pickled beets. They're a super food, and they help lower blood pressure.


I have to confess that, even though I loathe beets, I do put them in my vegetable soup. I roast them first and then plop them in, along with carrots, celery, onion, brussels sprouts, cauliflower, leeks, fennel, bell pepper, garlic, turmeric, cumin, salt. Simmer everything for a couple hours with coconut milk and broth, puree, and then freeze in individual bags for lunches later in the week.


----------



## Christopher Bunn (Oct 26, 2010)

T.L. Haddix said:


> *shudders at brussel sprouts* That's a cool-looking plant but that's also as far as I go with it. Blech!


They are a bit on the strong side. However, if you carmelize them via roasting in the oven, they achieve a wonderful, smoky-sweet flavor. They're also one of the healthiest vegetables around, right up there with kale, chard, and beets.


----------



## Christopher Bunn (Oct 26, 2010)

I'm not a huge kale fan either. My wife loves it, and will routinely eat it sautéed in olive oil and garlic. It's not bad in frittatas, finely chopped with onion and mushroom.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

On New Years' one must have kale so as to have money during the year.  Though I suppose, in a pinch, any kind of greens would do.


Hey, it's only weird if it doesn't work.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

T.L. Haddix said:


> I thought it was collard greens.


I think maybe my mother liked kale better.


----------

